

Show HN: SureDone - jasonspalace

Three years ago I started building something because there wasn't a product on the market that did what I wanted it to do. And what was on the market that may have kept a frown off my face was so expensive or complicated that only computer savvy people would comprehend what it even does.<p>Today I give you SureDone - a free website builder available at www.suredone.com - it syncs with eBay, allows you to upload hundreds of images in bulk, and lets you ship multiple orders with Fedex, UPS, and more. It does products, pages, categories, and then some.<p>And this is just the beginning...<p>Tell me what you think!<p>I may not be able to respond right away as I packed my things, hit the road and left from a desolate  startup desert to move to a startup mecca.<p>See you in New York,
Thanks!
======
ianpurton
I don't know if your product is viable or not but your landing page will turn
people off. Sorry.

It's hard to be a developer and then do design, I get that. However there are
resources to help us with layout, fonts and all that stuff. Have a search for
twitter bootstrap, that will help.

Then remember you're selling a web app (even if it's free, you still have to
sell it).

So you'll need at least.

1\. A great headline.

2\. Screenshots.

Hope that helps.

------
sunspeck
> it syncs with eBay, allows you to upload hundreds of images in bulk, and
> lets you ship multiple orders with Fedex, UPS, and more.

It should say this on your website?

